# Plane that is lighter than air



## a_majoor (25 Apr 2019)

Not really an aircraft the way we usually think of it, but rather a hybrid of an airship and an airplane. It seems to work a bit like the Seaglider  UUV by changing displacement. A silent, long endurance UAV would be an interesting addition to the ISTAR suite, and depending on how scalable it was it could fill a number of roles.

Plane that is lighter than air and can stay airborne indefinitely thanks to revolutionary helium technology



> An innovative balloon-like aircraft capable of fast transitioning between two states -being lighter than air and heavier than air - has been flown for the first time.
> 
> It adopts a technique known as variable-buoyancy propulsion, commonly used in underwater vehicles.
> 
> ...


----------

